# Sustanon



## monster-ish (Nov 20, 2017)

Getting ready to brew up some sust 250 for the first time. I'm thinking of using the following recipe-

Ba- 2%
Bb- 20%

I would really rather use less bb but don't want to risk it crashing. Would like some ppl to chime in 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabolicraw (Nov 21, 2017)

No problem, 2/20 BA/BB can hold it well.


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 22, 2017)

anabolicraw said:


> No problem, 2/20 BA/BB can hold it well.


U think 15%bb will hold? I'm trying to keep bb to a minimum 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabolicraw (Nov 23, 2017)

It should be no problem. Try a small amount first. Commonly it is 2/20 or 2/18.


----------



## squatster (Nov 25, 2017)

Sorry
Just moving this post up real quick to cover up a spammer till it can be removed


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 25, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> U think 15%bb will hold? I'm trying to keep bb to a minimum
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I was able to keep it stable at 2%ba and 15%bb I'm very happy 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawg33 (Jan 6, 2018)

monster-ish said:


> I was able to keep it stable at 2%ba and 15%bb I'm very happy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Good to know thanks


----------



## ALLEX (Jan 7, 2018)

Original sustanon is 10%BA and no BB. It should hold with 2/15.


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 7, 2018)

ALLEX said:


> Original sustanon is 10%BA and no BB. It should hold with 2/15.


I wonder what kind of pip that 10% ba delivers 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa Van Smack (Jan 22, 2018)

Ha, buy some organons and find out. Its not too bad, very worth it for amazing results.


----------



## ALLEX (Jan 22, 2018)

monster-ish said:


> I wonder what kind of pip that 10% ba delivers



Not much at all... 

High BA is not the main factor in PIP.


----------



## Massive G (Feb 11, 2018)

I always start low and then add more if needed....SWIM just brewed 300 mg/ml TE in grape seed oil, with 15 grams powder 1 ml BA 2 ml BB and 33 mls oil.
always add solvent first to powder.


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 19, 2018)

ALLEX said:


> Original sustanon is 10%BA and no BB. It should hold with 2/15.



Yes this is true. 2/15 is no problem.

Regards,
BP


----------

